# A great resource on men's issues



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

_Not all is great in the world of men: a reference book of men's issues_

'The idea that "men have it great" is often treated as self-evident or undeniable, but in reality the condition of men in our society is not that simple. Men are doing better in some areas, but they're doing worse in some very important areas too.'

'Down-and-out: men make up a large majority of the homeless population, drug/alcohol addicts, and suicide deaths. Health: the gender gap in life expectancy (which has grown since the beginning of the 20th century) has men living 4-5 years less than women. Violence: men are significantly more likely to be the victims of homicide, robbery, and more serious types of physical assault. Sexual orientation-based hate crimes disproportionately target gay men. Institutional discrimination: in the justice system, a man committing a crime will get a substantially longer sentence than a woman with similar circumstances (same crime and criminal history). Crimes with women as victims result in harsher sentences, too. Negative social attitudes: male sexuality is often seen as dangerous, demeaning, and disrespectful to women. Violence against men carries much less social stigma than violence against women. Perceptual bias: in a relationship, the same behaviour is more likely to be seen as psychologically abusive if done by a man. Also, people are more likely to attribute positive attributes to women as a group than men as a group. Gender politics: there exists an unfortunate belief that gender disadvantage is a one way street and that men are largely immune, which hurts our ability to recognize and address men's issues.'

Lots more here:

https://notehub.org/hpp2i


----------

